# Haralson Report



## CharlesH (Nov 18, 2004)

I'll be heading back that way after being away for a couple of weeks, i was just wondering how the hunting was going and where you guys have been seeing the deer in the am/pm.....fields, pines, hardwoods, etc., i'm really itching for a deer doe or the big one.  Hope everyone has been having a good season.

Charles


----------



## LAKOTA (Nov 18, 2004)

Charles,

I can't give you a "hands on" report since I haven't been hunting near home lately, but I've seen several deer this week ran over in Bremen, the Haralson/Carroll co line near I-20, and other areas inside Haralson co. 

That's always a sure sign that the rut is on.


----------



## CharlesH (Nov 19, 2004)

*thanks lakota*

That's kinda what i was hoping to hear, i just wish the moon wasn't going to be full all week......oh well i'll have a few long days in the stand.


----------



## rapid fire (Nov 19, 2004)

Sorry Charles, but things just aren't happening in Harralson.  I hunt for the better part of the week and haven't seen much of anything.  Some does and small bucks being seen in the evening.  Good Luck


----------



## CharlesH (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks, i just really haven't seen the rut this year or the year before, it seems to be coming at odd times; any hunting is better than no hunting.


----------



## robertyb (Nov 19, 2004)

One of my friends shot a 3 1/2 year old eight point yesterday morning at about 10:45 AM in Polk County. He said it was chasing two does in an overgrown clearcut when he took it. The rut should be wide open.


----------



## robertyb (Nov 21, 2004)

My buddy saw a nice ear wide 9 point behind 5 does this morning grunting every other step. That deer better be glad it looked like a 2 1/2 year old. And it also better be glad it was on his side of the property, I was one ridge over.....


----------



## HuntinTom (Nov 21, 2004)

I had a small buck running does yesterday morning - He was herding them around and grunting - They both looked like they were just about ready - Should heat up over the next week or two...  I'm off this week, and plan on putting in some time on the stand...


----------



## CharlesH (Nov 21, 2004)

Sounds good Tom, maybe you'll be able to get one, i was hoping for some time in the stand, but this rain might  keep me out of the woods until friday   Oh well maybe i'll brave the rain Wed. if it's not to bad


----------



## LAKOTA (Nov 22, 2004)

I hope you guys have some luck this week!

I was lucky enough to get a basket 7pt Sat one of our Carroll co. leases that isn't quality managed. I'm off 11/23-28 . Can't wait. I'm taking my 6yr old with me Wed if the weather co-ops!


----------



## BremenHunter92 (Oct 26, 2009)

hunting is alright. to many acorns on the ground so it makes it hard to zero in on them. i have seen many small bucks and lots of does. had a great 10 come in about 30 yrds but couldnt get a shot with my bow. i have had success in the swamp and where pines and hardwoods meet. havent been seeing any bucks chasing does yet. mostly always about thanksgiving in Haralson county. but its been okay. by freind shot a good 8 pointer this weekend in our swamp. about your best bet is hunt the think stuff or right near it. hunted the edge of a feild a couple of times last week and saw good many in the woods. i was about 10 yards off the feild and they were about 20 yrds behind me. but other than that hunting has been pretty good.


----------



## mjfrawg (Nov 3, 2009)

im seeing them early at daylight & late almost dark have seen a few mid day been seeing lots of deer in the Felton area


----------

